# what size header for a 53" opening?



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Framing out for a 4' door what is the code for the header?


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

exterior wall on slab


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

i think code is 2x6 for that span. But i am not sure its been along time since i have looked it up. But i just always use a 2X8. If room is available. That is on a single story if it is a 2 story little bit different. Also 2x4 or 2x6 walls?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What is the load it is carrying?


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry for being vague the walls are 2x4 walls and it is the first floor of 5 its exterior


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

Someone well come along with the answer. I can not give you answer i am confident in without doing a little checking for something supporting that much.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

More than likely the minimum would be a 4x10 since there is multiple floors.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IMO, with 5 floors above, have an Engineer spec it out.

Likely to involve more than just a header.

This will relieve you of any liability, so long as you build like the Engineer drew it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no prescriptive header sizing for your situation.

Griz has the right answer for you. Never go against the "Griz".

Andy.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Install a double 10" lvl with double jacks. Better to over kill.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tripster said:


> Install a double 10" lvl with double jacks. Better to over kill.


So you prescribe that without any other info? Are you going to do every opening with double jacks and lvl? An engineer would be cheaper and better.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Any structural modifications to five story multi-family housing should be as per PE ( or SE )


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

It seems all anybody says is " get an engineer". I don't remember gettin very many engineered plans. There are codes that govern what is acceptable, i believe you have to use double trimmers on openings over 60". If your worried about a particular load over an opening- do a solid header. If it wasn't required to have the plans engineered in the first place than I dont see the need to go to the expense, and they are expensive. Just my opinion, and I accept no liability for the catostrophic failure of anyone's structure becouse they have followed my advise


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> It seems all anybody says is " get an engineer". I don't remember gettin very many engineered plans.


How many five story wood framed multi-family buildings have you constructed without "S" pages? :whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

2x4 walls on the first floor of 5? To me, that doesn't seem like enough.

Why wasn't there any engineer specs on the plans?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

That would require engineering. Is that what this dude is doing? I didn't read much of the thread. Still- if it's a remodel job I can't see getting an engineer to spec a header for an opening that small, I wouldn't. Now if It was a big opening with obvious point load than ya. But double trim, solid head on a opening under 72" ? I can't think of a situation that wouldn't fly.

I guess I take for granted that everybody knows headers are at least 2x8 preferably 2x10 or lvl.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

kyia said:


> i think code is 2x6 for that span. But i am not sure its been along time since i have looked it up. But i just always use a 2X8. If room is available. That is on a single story if it is a 2 story little bit different. Also 2x4 or 2x6 walls?





andeeznuts said:


> sorry for being vague the walls are 2x4 walls and it is the first floor of 5 its exterior


Good Lord.

This is EXACTLY why I posted this thread

http://www.contractortalk.com/f14/structural-advice-33004/

You just told him to put a single 2x6 header in for a 5 story building.

Joist spans are one thing. Headers and beams are a complete different beast. Who knows if there is a point load directly on top of the header? I sure as hell don't have that kind of crystal ball.

Engineer. And 5 story building should ALREADY have this detailed. Holy cow...are you building a 5 story wood frame building with no structurals?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Griz asked the right question, what is the load? We can't see it, maybe it runs parallel to and away from the joists so the only load is the weight of the sheetrock. In that case, a 1X4 on the flat would probably do but would give you nothing to nail a door casing into. On the other hand, maybe this is a load bearing headder that is picking up 40' of floor loading on each of the 5 floors plus some roof loading. If that's the case, I don't think that 1X4 on the flat is going to handle it.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> This is EXACTLY why I posted this thread
> 
> ...


That's what I'm sayin! Is this new construction or is dude tryin to make a window bigger on an existing? If its new what the hell is somebody that doesn't know what there doing building a five story building?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Leave the header out. 

Didn't you know that 5 story, wood framed buildings don't need headers? It's because the moon's gravitational pull works on the top 2.5 stories, in essence, eliminating any and all dead or live load.


----------



## prana16 (Dec 11, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> At one time, somewhere on this board, a poster claimed that Canada was going to allow up to seven stories of wood framed construction to be built. I'm not sure of the veracity of that claim, or wether it came to fruition




http://www.housing.gov.bc.ca/building/wood_frame/index.htm


http://www.housing.gov.bc.ca/building/wood_frame/6storey_form.htm

http://www.naturallywood.com/sites/default/files/Six-storey-wood-structure.pdf


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

I would go with a couple 2x2"s and then slap some paneling on it like the trailer house guys do.:thumbsup:


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

I knew i could use 2x2's but im going to step it up a knotch with some loctite and coarse wood screws.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Leave the header out.
> 
> Didn't you know that 5 story, wood framed buildings don't need headers? It's because the moon's gravitational pull works on the top 2.5 stories, in essence, eliminating any and all dead or live load.


I think for the sake of safety a large antiwood magnet should be installed in the threshold.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Itrimit said:


> I think for the sake of safety a large antiwood magnet should be installed in the threshold.


Dude have you seen the price of them antiwood magnets! Your better of using the antigravity framing lumbers. Much cheaper per sqft


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer helium injection lumber. It's light and makes termites talk funny.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Why am I reading a thread so old:blink:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

the same thing i'am thinking now do i laugh cry or call a eng,:clap:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

From the looks of it the OP used 2) 2x4's turned on edge.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> It seems all anybody says is " get an engineer". I don't remember gettin very many engineered plans. There are codes that govern what is acceptable, i believe you have to use double trimmers on openings over 60". If your worried about a particular load over an opening- do a solid header. If it wasn't required to have the plans engineered in the first place than I dont see the need to go to the expense, and they are expensive. Just my opinion, and I accept no liability for the catostrophic failure of anyone's structure becouse they have followed my advise



Any 5 story building has engineered plans.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTal...ers-Continue-to-Pursue-Wooden-High-rises.aspx


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTal...ers-Continue-to-Pursue-Wooden-High-rises.aspx


I think the fire rating would be the main obstacle


----------

